# Strawberries - what do you do with them?



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought a pound of gorgeous, organic strawberries and 1/2 litre of organic, 40% whipping cream. I will probably just serve the strawberries with whipped cream tonight.

What are your favourite ways to serve fresh strawberries?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2012)

With hot buttered biscuits and freshly whipped cream.


----------



## ThePunkHippie (Sep 18, 2012)

With whipped cream & angel food cake  

I also like making strawberry cheesecake muffins - I make regular strawberry muffins, fill the muffin tins 1/2 full, put a small cube of cream cheese in each one, then top with the remaining batter


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I bought a pound of gorgeous, organic strawberries and 1/2 litre of organic, 40% whipping cream. I will probably just serve the strawberries with whipped cream tonight.
> 
> What are your favourite ways to serve fresh strawberries?


We love bruschetta it's so yummy. just cut up or crush clean berries with a tater masher or even a fork, add a little sugar and a drizzle of water or lemon juice, then top the toasted sliced bread with the mashed berries now sprinkle with sugar then put the bread and berries under the broiler and carmelize the sugar. Then eat with a nice cold drink sparkling wine or ice tea and enjoy.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Try preserves.  I just defrosted some of the best strawberry preserves, cleaning out the freezer, that I've made in ages.  These are from DH's strawb overbuying in May.  May have to (shudder, I despise baking) bake a cake or some muffins, there's way too much to eat. They're sloppy,  so am also thinking about boiling them down again and making jam, maybe adding some pectin.


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

If not strawberry shortcake, then I just eat them. They never make it to the freezer.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2012)

They really are good dipped in chocolate.  Especially dark chocolate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, the dark chocolate Philly cream cheese would be good too!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 18, 2012)

I like to make Bisquick shortcake, and serve it hot with cold mascerated strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 18, 2012)

I usually eat them plain but I rarely turn down a dessert with strawberries.  I'm not a baker myself!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 18, 2012)

I make wine out of them. A few years ago, I found a great deal on frozen strawberries and bought 60 lbs of them - enough to make 10 gallons of strawberry wine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> I make wine out of them. A few years ago, I found a great deal on frozen strawberries and bought 60 lbs of them - enough to make 10 gallons of strawberry wine.



Yum!  Much better than Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill from the HS daze....


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Oh, the dark chocolate Philly cream cheese would be good too!



It is. I've had it. Yum!


----------



## Siegal (Sep 18, 2012)

Cream + strawberries screams homemade Ice cream!


----------



## qmax (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the more unusual things....i have roasted them and served them on sweetened marscapone and drizzled with a really good balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yum!  Much better than Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill from the HS daze....



Brings back memories!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, the dark chocolate Philly cream cheese would be good too!



Now were talking


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 19, 2012)

I serve them two ways, one as an appetizer.....

Fresh halved berries drizzled with a good quality Balsamic vinegar..........

and another as a prelude to the dessert course............
Fresh halved berries in a citrus juice, such as mango , orange, etc.
Both of these in a Champagne glass.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 20, 2012)

If there's any left by the time we get home, I make shortcake.  In desperation many things work including cookies.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I make wine out of them. A few years ago, I found a great deal on frozen strawberries and bought 60 lbs of them - enough to make 10 gallons of strawberry wine.


I love that idea, steve.
I like to make a berry smoothie with strawberries, a frozen banana, frozen blueberries, peaches, almond milk, pomegranate juice, and flaxseed.


----------



## LaurenMarie (Sep 20, 2012)

My favourite is pure strawberries and cream or strawberry Granita. Try this recipe, it's a really different twist, Strawberry granita recipe | Baking & Desserts | Lemon Squeezy 

Just joined the forum and loving it!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 20, 2012)

I ended up by making a strawberry mousse. Made a gelatin of the strawberries and folded in whipped cream (I used half the whipping cream - 250 ml). Luscious.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 20, 2012)

I love dipping strawberries.  Mix equal parts of whipped cream cheese and the marshmallow fluff that you find in a jar. You can thin it a little with a small amount of cream. The combo of the two is just the perfect sweetness for already sweet perfect berries.  Serve the berries with the stems attached and a bowl of the cream cheese fluff in the center. Yumm


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2012)

What do I do with Strawberries!

Well, let me tick off a few of my favorite ways to enjoy this wonderful fruit.

*Wash, hull, and eat, straight up, no chaser required.
*Add halved strawberries to cream, with a little sweetener, and serve cold.
*Chop, or halve, and fold into Chantilly Cream.  Serve cold.
*Add to a vanilla cake trifle, again with Chantilly Cream.
*Make a one crust strawberry pie, with fresh, cleaned strawberries heaped 
  into it so that it almost overflows, with strawberry glaze filling all the 
  spaces that aren't strawberry, served with Chantilly cream.
*Two crust strawberry pie with a yummy strawberry filling baked in.
*Home made Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream.
*Home made Strawberry Freezer Jam.
*Home made strawberry jam, or preserves
*Strawberry malt
*Strawberries on raisin bran or shredded wheat cereal.
*Strawberries in any hot cereal
*Strawberry Shortcake with Chantilly Cream
*And don't you dare forget Strawberry/rhubarb crisp.  Soooo good.
*For the kids, make a "foot" cookie from shortbread, and lady fingers.  Put 
  macerated strawberries between the toes, and serve.

Have I missed any?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's a quick and easy pudding that I make with strawberries.

Fridge cheescake

One pkt of crushed coconut biscuits with melted butter for the base. Just press into bottom of dish.

Whisk together 1 punnet of cream cheese, 1 tin of sweetended condensed milk and half a cup of lemon juice. Whisk till mixture starts to thicken. Swirl in some crushed strawberries. Pour mixture over cookie base, set in fridge till firm. Top with fresh strawberries and whipped cream if desired.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 21, 2012)

I really like this recipe, and you don't have to make the whole lot you can just make one (or any) of the components.    The strawberry tuille was really lovely.

BBC - Food - Recipes : Strawberry jelly crumble with elderflower custard

Or how about a strawbellini cocktail, using pureed, sweetened, sieved strawberries as opposed to peaches.    (apologies if this has already been mentioned and I  missed it)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 21, 2012)

*Jennifer's Kiss*

1 part Ballatore® Rosso Spumante
1 part Kern's® strawberry nectar

 Place one hulled whole strawberry in the bottom of a 12 ounce wine goblet. Add 4 ounces of Kern's strawberry nectar. Fill with Rosso Spumante.


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2012)

Strawberries 'n Cream (cheese)
40 large firm strawberries 
14 oz. cream cheese, softened 
3/4 c. confectioners sugar 
1 1/2 tsp almond extract 
8 TBL milk chocolate, grated, divided 
Cut a thin slice off of the leafy end of the strawberries, just enough to allow the berries to sit level. 
from the other end, cross-cut each berry about 3/4 of the way down, careful to not go all the way through. 
Spread the four wedges slightly with a finger-tip.
Set berries aside. 
In a Large Mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese, sugar and almond  extract until light and fluffy.  Gently fold in half the grated  chocolate.
Using a pipette, decorating bag with tip, or small spoon, generously fill the strawberries, being careful not to break them.
Sprinkle the remaining chocolate on the tops of the stuffed berries, cover and  refrigerate until  ready to serve. 
For a stronger chocolate flavor, apply a small dollop of chocolate syrup instead of the sprinkled grated chocolate


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2012)

Those stuffed berries look fantastic LT!  I could do the same with my whipped cream cheese/marshmallow fluff concoction.  Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 22, 2012)

To be totally truthful, I live in the strawberry capital of the world, and we get fresh strawberries all year 'round, so I do a myriad of things with them from slicing them on my breakfast cereal to dicing them and adding them to muffins or pancakes, to making an 11-inch diameter strawberry shortcake, in either yellow or chocolate cake varieties.


----------



## chopper (Sep 22, 2012)

Luckytrim,
Those berries look fantastic.  I wish I was going somewhere where I needed to take a snack for all to share.  I may have to make up a tiny batch for at home next time I see strawberries in the store.  Thanks.


----------

